# New To IM.com



## timw128 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi y'all- I'm new here. I am 60 yrs. old, just had a complete physical and all is well- except the cholesterol thing. I have never messed with pharmaceuticals, but did the PH cycle(s) thing back in the late 90's- early 2000, until the Feds yanked this cool stuff from the shelves. 
I am a former pro cyclist (70's-80's) and need some help with recomp supplements. I need to get the visceral and subcutaneous fat levels down, and build some all around, fast twitch power and speed.
I am no stranger to the gym and decent dietary habits. What I am hoping for is some guidance with these 'new age' supplements and PH's. Liking the appearance of the MK-2866 and Halo Extreme formulas, per se.
Could I please get some qualified advice from those who are experienced with my dilemma?
Thanks loads!
tim


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2012)

timw128, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Sep 13, 2012)

*

 WELCOME.......[you're not alone, I'm 62]
*


----------



## timw128 (Sep 13, 2012)

Prince said:


> timw128, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!
> 
> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!




Thanks, Prince!... Soooo, what Forum do you recommend I post my query to?...
Again, thanks for the help, man!
tim


----------



## brazey (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## timw128 (Sep 15, 2012)

brazey said:


> Welcome...



Thanks, 'brazey'!


----------



## timw128 (Sep 16, 2012)

Backlash said:


> Hey



Hey, man!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## timw128 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks, Alinshop!


----------



## Vindictive (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## timw128 (Sep 20, 2012)

Vindictive said:


> Hey



Yee-Ooo!...


----------



## timw128 (Sep 20, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> Welcome!



Thanks, man!...Gonna be lookin' at that Osta-Gain...


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## timw128 (Sep 21, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Welcome!



Thanks!...


----------



## Kublai (Sep 21, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Ironman2001 (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## timw128 (Sep 22, 2012)

Kublai said:


> welcome



Thanks!...


----------



## timw128 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ironman2001 said:


> Welcome!



Thanks!...


----------



## Ainanalu (Sep 23, 2012)

welcome


----------



## timw128 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ainanalu said:


> welcome



Thanks!...


----------

